# Labour and material breakdowns,



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

In this past week I have had 3 possible clients asking for material and labour cost breakdowns, these job have ranged in price from lowest $1200- highest $5600, not huge jobs. I am guessing the prices are to high for the homeowner and they want to know my labour cost, which is none of the business, I have overheads etc just like all of us here,
How do I reply to this request without being rude or coming of as an *******,


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tell them your price is made up of several components and it is company policy not to provide a cost breakdown.




or, tell them it is their choice.....:whistling

$5600 job......

Labor is $5600 & materials are free.....or

Materials are $5600 & the labor is free....:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Materials are $5600 & the labor is free....

I just hope they don't play they old " we will provide the materials" card
Haha.
Thanks Griz.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Sometimes ill tell people, whatever. I never depend on any one job so I dont really lose any sleep on it.


----------



## Morbidzero (Aug 5, 2013)

Politely decline as he has no business knowing your break down costs. If you do go and tell him your costs it will just cause to many problems down the road.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

griz said:


> Tell them your price is made up of several components and it is company policy not to provide a cost breakdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS GUY!!!!!!!!!!:laughing::clap:


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

It's really an easy situation to handle. Would you consider doing the work with only providing labor? If yes, then you shouldn't have a problem breaking out your labor cost for them.

If no, then a simple "I'm sorry, we don't do projects like this without providing a turnkey (labor and material) package."


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Tell them:

Material $5,600
Labor $5,600

and your giving them a 50% discount so they get both for only one low low price of $5,600. .... But wait, there's more, be one of the first 5 customers to sign on today and they get a complete set of ginsu knives.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

thom said:


> Tell them:
> 
> Material $5,600
> Labor $5,600
> ...


Can I get them initialed?....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Just tell them your cost are proprietary.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Just tell them your cost are proprietary.


Or tell them, YOU are lucky to get a bad SOB at that cost.....

If I go back and re bid I might find a cost I missed :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Most times I will break it down. If they don't like the fact that I make $100 too bad


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm usually pretty up front about my costs, if anyone asks me just explain it. If the customer wants to buy materials I'm usually fine with it. But I also let them know that if they screw it up then I'm walking until it gets put right, and at that point I'll come back when it's convenient


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

This I can tell you from a supplier standpoint. If the customer buys the material, do not commit until the materials are on the jobsite.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Tell them their is a $250 charge to give them a detailed breakdown.


----------



## EC Craftsman (May 20, 2013)

I don't do this directly for homeowners. I feel like most people asking that are just looking for ammunition to use on the next of 5 contractors in line to look at their project.


----------



## EC Craftsman (May 20, 2013)

And I NEVER agree to that homeowner provides materials bull crap. I HATE that and never ever do that. Unless he is a contractor like me and can get materials for is own home at cost . . . Than there is no way he is getting


----------



## EC Craftsman (May 20, 2013)

A lower cost or something. I only trust myself to get what I need. Some architects I've worked for give a budget for materials. . . And although architects don't always know what the heck they are talking about . . . They are usually on the ball and your hands are tied anyway.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

EC Craftsman said:


> And I NEVER agree to that homeowner provides materials bull crap. I HATE that and never ever do that. Unless he is a contractor like me and can get materials for is own home at cost . . . Than there is no way he is getting


Doesn't bother me too much. Figuring out sqft needs an lnft needs is pretty simple stuff. Usually. If they don't get it right, walk and go to the next one and come back when they do get it right and it fits with your schedule. If they want to spend time doing take offs and dealing with suppliers and putting their money out then fine with me.


----------



## Subia29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Love it when they say "we can get to materials from homedepot" or "I can get concrete real cheap from a guy I know."

Really." We 'll prep it" . "Call us back when we are ready to come and complete it".

No thank you.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I politely tell them that is the price, I don't do breakdowns.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

I will allow customers buy their own materials and I do the labor, most of the times its better that way, the clean up becomes their problem, as also bringing the brick and mortar to where the wall is going up, Saves me time


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I recently told a customer who REALLY wanted to buy materials that the requirements for me agreeing to that are that I will not specify, research, estimate or order materials, they can't use my account at suppliers and I will work hourly including ANY delays or holdups due to missing or incorrect materials. The HO was flabbergasted. I said "well that's what my 10% markup includes, if you want to save $300 then that's what it takes but you won't save $300 without a supplier discount."

I didn't get the job.:no: I didn't really want it either.:whistling

On jobs where customers are just asking material costs out of curiosity I'll say "About xx%" off the top of my head so it's not a hard number they can mess with. That's after I have the contract though.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Ask them what the answer was at starbucks to that same question?.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Speaking of customers. My current ones just left for vacation. Paid me in full. I haven't even finished phase one, or started phase two. That's what you get when you stand behind your work for the last 20 plus years.
Hadn't even met them untill last week. I owe it to networking and word of mouth.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Update and closure 

Didn't reply,

I did meet a competitor of mines estimator on a new job I am pricing, I have have met him a few times nice guy, also met him on the labour/ materials job in this topic, asked him did he get the job as all I heard was he wanted a break down on the price, turns out the comp's estimator give the break down, he does it for every job to avoid doing more work if asked for it, He also told me he was putting up their prices as the where booked up 6 weeks ahead, ( possible new topic) I wished him the best and went to the next job,
Email this afternoon, the client was wondering about my break down again I told I don't do this and will not be doing this, he then said

"I already had a break down in price from another company but your work is more the standard am looking for can I book you for the job"

Sure I said see you October 24th ( weather permitting)' 

Whistles.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

This is very simple to deal with. Provide a general material/labor breakdown and if they want an itemized list, charge your hourly rate for the time you have in the estimate. 

Chances are if they want a detailed estimate, you don't want the job so at this point getting paid for your work thus far is the best you can hope for. 

I rarely let customers buy materials since masonry is so foreign to most people, even contractors, that you never know what you might be getting. 

Quick books has the option to show itemized pieces without revealing the price. Every estimate I do shows all the parts and all the labor but none of the prices. Just like the movies, you gotta pay to see the good stuff.


----------

